# I passed my EIT in October, wondering where is my certificate?



## Lindsay (Jul 27, 2010)

I passed my EIT this past October and was told that as long as I graduated in May, I would receive my certificate in the mail. Am I just being impatient? (It took ~3 months after taking the test to find out whether I passed or not) I don't know if I am supposed to put it on my resume or not since I don't have the certificate! I'm in NJ if that helps....

I received my official letter in January saying I passed, but it also said that I needed to meet additional requirements in order to officially call myself an EIT. Everyone has told me this meant graduation, I just want to be sure.

Did I need to take the Law Exam? I was told the Law Exam is only needed to obtain the P.E. which is why I haven't taken it yet. I have contacted the State Board of Engineers but they haven't responded yet.

Any insight would be appreciated!

Thanks,

Lindsay


----------



## picusld (Jul 27, 2010)

Lindsay said:


> I passed my EIT this past October and was told that as long as I graduated in May, I would receive my certificate in the mail. Am I just being impatient? (It took ~3 months after taking the test to find out whether I passed or not) I don't know if I am supposed to put it on my resume or not since I don't have the certificate! I'm in NJ if that helps....
> I received my official letter in January saying I passed, but it also said that I needed to meet additional requirements in order to officially call myself an EIT. Everyone has told me this meant graduation, I just want to be sure.
> 
> Did I need to take the Law Exam? I was told the Law Exam is only needed to obtain the P.E. which is why I haven't taken it yet. I have contacted the State Board of Engineers but they haven't responded yet.
> ...


Send your transcripts to the board and take the law exam.

They will not issue until they are recieved. Not a big deal in Jersey, but could cause problems if you want to take the PE in PA.


----------

